# The lovely OAP's of soceity



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

What is it with these stupid fuckin idiots ?

with it been x-mas the local shopping car parks are full so i cant park my car miles away in the attempt of no one parking near me, like i always try and do - so i hitched the car up in a nice tidy space next to a brand new mini, thinking the owner will obviously take some care in opening the door - i was wrong - i left my girlfriend in the car while i quickly popped into the shop - wen i arrived back she told me how some old git swung open the door smacked it straight off mine, didnt even bother to look and carried on what she was doing - i cant stand old drivers anyway but wen the old twat bangs her door off mine it really boils my piss - there was more than enuff room to open the door for her to get in as i had literally parked my car into the bushes on the other side. Was FUMIN

Then a day later - i park a million miles away from the shopping centre - right on the top floor hoping no one will park near me - 2 hours later i come back to find a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol) i cudnt even squeeze down the side never mind open the door so the owner of the car had deffoz hit mine as they opened their door- My piss now was really boiled so in anger i keyed the shit out of their car (was a heap of shit anyway) i know this was wrong but imagine the frustration lol


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What is it with these ignorant cocks? Miles of space, could park annnnnnnywhere. No, I'll park right up next to the nice shiny one. Arseholes! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Speaking of coffin-dodgers and assorted blue rinse drivers, I once parked up in a busy shop car park. Some old git was waiting in the side road as if waiting to exit, but appearing clueless. I park up, do my shopping, come back out to find that the stupid old weasel had left some form of 1940s luncheon meat on the bonnet of my car in an attempt to attract gulls and other flying vermin. Thankfully it hadn't worked. Presumably the old shyster thought I'd nicked "his" space or something. Perhaps he should have been attempting to get anywhere near it rather than sitting there watching me enter the car park.  If I'd known his luncheon meat purchases had an ornothological bent, I'd have pebble-dashed his house with Spam. Like birds? Eat this you old cock! :lol: :lol:


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> What is it with these stupid fuckin idiots ?
> - My piss now was really boiled so in anger i keyed the shit out of their car (was a heap of shit anyway) i know this was wrong but imagine the frustration lol


LMAO so so wrong and you're wrong for doing so but that just made my day! lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Please do not class all of us OAP the same, I wouldn't park my immaculate TTC anywhere near your dented TT. 
Plenty of young bl**dy idiots out there who will park close our lovely TTs no matter where we park them.
And what you did was well out of order, so I hope some young idiot keys your TT, as an OAP is unlikely to.
You are probably a young idiot anyway the way you have behaved, if not you should be ashamed of yourself actually admitting it on here. :evil: Hope the car park had CCTV & you were recorded doing your evil deed.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Good point well made  Ok, granted, it is SOME old people rather than all. It's basically inconsiderate arseholes that are deserving of ire, and they come from all age ranges. And Eiphos's machine wouldn't have been dented if it weren't for them. Not that two wrongs make a right on the keying front, mind.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Please do not class all of us OAP the same, I wouldn't park my immaculate TTC anywhere near your dented TT.
> Plenty of young bl**dy idiots out there who will park close our lovely TTs no matter where we park them.
> And what you did was well out of order, so I hope some young idiot keys your TT, as an OAP is unlikely to.
> You are probably a young idiot anyway the way you have behaved, if not you should be ashamed of yourself actually admitting it on here. :evil: Hope the car park had CCTV & you were recorded doing your evil deed.
> Hoggy.


to be fair mate i cudnt give two fucks - i am a young idiot and do idiotic things - wen im old and grey i may then realise it was a terrible thing to do but still not give two fucks


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> What is it with these stupid fuckin idiots ?
> 
> with it been x-mas the local shopping car parks are full so i cant park my car miles away in the attempt of no one parking near me, like i always try and do - so i hitched the car up in a nice tidy space next to a brand new mini, thinking the owner will obviously take some care in opening the door - i was wrong - i left my girlfriend in the car while i quickly popped into the shop - wen i arrived back she told me how some old git swung open the door smacked it straight off mine, didnt even bother to look and carried on what she was doing - i cant stand old drivers anyway but wen the old twat bangs her door off mine it really boils my piss - there was more than enuff room to open the door for her to get in as i had literally parked my car into the bushes on the other side. Was FUMIN
> 
> Then a day later - i park a million miles away from the shopping centre - right on the top floor hoping no one will park near me - 2 hours later i come back to find a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol) i cudnt even squeeze down the side never mind open the door so the owner of the car had deffoz hit mine as they opened their door- My piss now was really boiled so in anger i keyed the shit out of their car (was a heap of shit anyway) i know this was wrong but imagine the frustration lol


 Why didn't you just ask your girlfriend to stand at the mini side of your car while waiting for you?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

errr you keyed their car  That sort of just kills your argument stone dead .


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

argument what argument ? like i sed i cudnt give a shit


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear time to buy a mk2 TT , The mk1 Is becoming home to idiots, Kind of embarasing really! Although frustrated dont stoop to their level.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry just seen where you live , loads of monkey business down there.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There was no damage to your car, but you keyed their car for parking too close to you??


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> What is it with these stupid fuckin idiots ?
> 
> with it been x-mas the local shopping car parks are full so i cant park my car miles away in the attempt of no one parking near me, like i always try and do - so i hitched the car up in a nice tidy space next to a brand new mini, thinking the owner will obviously take some care in opening the door - i was wrong - i left my girlfriend in the car while i quickly popped into the shop - wen i arrived back she told me how some old git swung open the door smacked it straight off mine, didnt even bother to look and carried on what she was doing - i cant stand old drivers anyway but wen the old twat bangs her door off mine it really boils my piss - there was more than enuff room to open the door for her to get in as i had literally parked my car into the bushes on the other side. Was FUMIN
> 
> Then a day later - i park a million miles away from the shopping centre - right on the top floor hoping no one will park near me - 2 hours later i come back to find a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol) i cudnt even squeeze down the side never mind open the door so the owner of the car had deffoz hit mine as they opened their door- My piss now was really boiled so in anger i keyed the shit out of their car (was a heap of shit anyway) i know this was wrong but imagine the frustration lol


Fair play mr, you were annoyed, but was it really necessary to damage their car? Be rational for a minute......They've parked witin said distance of your car so you've keyed it?


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

maybe someone will punch you in the ribs then if you stand to close to them :roll:

how can you rant about the old dear anyway she just probably slammed her door into your car because like you she didn't give a fuck so i supose good on her


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

26ash_tt said:


> maybe someone will punch you in the ribs then if you stand to close to them :roll:
> 
> how can you rant about the old dear anyway she just probably slammed her door into your car because like you she didn't give a fuck so i supose good on her


Quality!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> argument what argument ? like i sed i cudnt give a shit


Sounds like karma dude. If you don't give a shit about what you do, shit's gonna keep happening to you. Hope it does for keying some poor old sods car.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> What is it with these stupid fuckin idiots ?
> 
> with it been x-mas the local shopping car parks are full so i cant park my car miles away in the attempt of no one parking near me, like i always try and do - so i hitched the car up in a nice tidy space next to a brand new mini, thinking the owner will obviously take some care in opening the door - i was wrong - i left my girlfriend in the car while i quickly popped into the shop - wen i arrived back she told me how some old git swung open the door smacked it straight off mine, didnt even bother to look and carried on what she was doing - i cant stand old drivers anyway but wen the old twat bangs her door off mine it really boils my piss - there was more than enuff room to open the door for her to get in as i had literally parked my car into the bushes on the other side. Was FUMIN
> 
> Then a day later - i park a million miles away from the shopping centre - right on the top floor hoping no one will park near me - 2 hours later i come back to find a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol) i cudnt even squeeze down the side never mind open the door so the owner of the car had deffoz hit mine as they opened their door- My piss now was really boiled so in anger i keyed the shit out of their car (was a heap of shit anyway) i know this was wrong but imagine the frustration lol


 Can we all have a description of your car and your registration number so if we see you on a car park we can keep well away from you?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 'Coffin dodger' I've never been called that before...love it and love the 1940 reference. Judy is still laughing :wink:

Joe


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry just seen where you live , loads of monkey business down there.


 :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ahh fried spam, lovely jubbly, and bread in dripping. Opening tin cans after the war, not knowing what was in them. Walls have ears. Careless talk costs lives. Waste not, want not.

What's for tea, mam? I won't know until I open the can, she said. The good old days. You could leave the back door unlocked and no need to sing in the lavatory because the lock is broken. Polio, impetigo, tuberculosis and missing limbs. I remember it like yesterday :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

At least the OAPs did not commit a criminal offence.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Ahh fried spam, lovely jubbly, and bread in dripping. Opening tin cans after the war, not knowing what was in them. Walls have ears. Careless talk costs lives. Waste not, want not.
> 
> What's for tea, mam? I won't know until I open the can, she said. The good old days. You could leave the back door unlocked and no need to sing in the lavatory because the lock is broken. Polio, impetigo, tuberculosis and missing limbs. I remember it like yesterday :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


 What the hell are you on, can i have some? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

LMFAO this thread is hillarious, bravo to all concerned and keep it up! :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

OAP's dont have memories :lol: :lol: very funny replies to a ignorant twat, keying the car woop woop I got my own back
I bet your girlfriend was so impressed she blew you off there and then


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

robokn said:


> OAP's dont have memories :lol: :lol: very funny replies to a ignorant twat, keying the car woop woop I got my own back
> I bet your girlfriend was so impressed she blew you off there and then


 :lol: PMSL :lol: Nice one.
John.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Old People Dont get me started!

Dont look, pull out infront of you. Nearly hit one a few months ago and i was only doing 20mph, blind old dear, she didnt even know she had cut me and onther person up big time!
Never ever say thank you, tends to be the younger ones that do.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Old People Dont get me started!
> 
> Dont look, pull out infront of you. Nearly hit one a few months ago and i was only doing 20mph, blind old dear, she didnt even know she had cut me and onther person up big time!
> Never ever say thank you, tends to be the younger ones that do.


did you make sure to follow her till she stopped so you could key her car :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

26ash_tt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Old People Dont get me started!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol)


Oh yeah, measured it with what, little man?


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Widget said:


> Eiphos_1830 said:
> 
> 
> > a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol)
> ...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> What is it with these stupid fuckin idiots ?
> 
> with it been x-mas the local shopping car parks are full so i cant park my car miles away in the attempt of no one parking near me, like i always try and do - so i hitched the car up in a nice tidy space next to a brand new mini, thinking the owner will obviously take some care in opening the door - i was wrong - i left my girlfriend in the car while i quickly popped into the shop - wen i arrived back she told me how some old git swung open the door smacked it straight off mine, didnt even bother to look and carried on what she was doing - i cant stand old drivers anyway but wen the old twat bangs her door off mine it really boils my piss - there was more than enuff room to open the door for her to get in as i had literally parked my car into the bushes on the other side. Was FUMIN
> 
> Then a day later - i park a million miles away from the shopping centre - right on the top floor hoping no one will park near me - 2 hours later i come back to find a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol) i cudnt even squeeze down the side never mind open the door so the owner of the car had deffoz hit mine as they opened their door- My piss now was really boiled so in anger i keyed the shit out of their car (was a heap of shit anyway) i know this was wrong but imagine the frustration lol


Twats like you boil my piss too. I can't believe you posted that - what an idiot!

The lovely younger generation of society. Poorly educated so as unable to spell or use punctuation properly, insist on posting in Chav text style, and key peoples cars in a rage when they park too close!

Awaiting response something along the lines of "like i cudnt gve a shit abt anyfink but me TT and me"


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> What is it with these stupid fuckin idiots ?
> 
> Then a day later - i park a million miles away from the shopping centre - right on the top floor hoping no one will park near me - 2 hours later i come back to find a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol) i cudnt even squeeze down the side never mind open the door so the owner of the car had deffoz hit mine as they opened their door- My piss now was really boiled so in anger i keyed the shit out of their car (was a heap of shit anyway) i know this was wrong but imagine the frustration lol


You bell end.

Ignorant people like you make me so mad I could shit out nails.

You need to chill out and put in a few hours voluntary service in your local care home. I think it's the least you can do.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Best thread for ages love the comments!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Can you please stop using Text wording on your posts it takes us old gits to long to read :roll:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> Can you please stop using Text wording on your posts it takes us old gits to long to read :roll:


and also makes you sound like a complete cock :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

26ash_tt said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please stop using Text wording on your posts it takes us old gits to long to read :roll:
> ...


I think as TTs have got affordable you have to accept we are going to get this attitude from the uneducated


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

wonder what the forum will be like in another 2 or 3 years then


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

26ash_tt said:


> wonder what the forum will be like in another 2 or 3 years then


I dread to think :? Even the spelling of society is incorrect :wink:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

26ash_tt said:


> wonder what the forum will be like in another 2 or 3 years then


Chavtastic.....


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Widget said:


> Eiphos_1830 said:
> 
> 
> > a banged up people carrier parked literally 4 inches away from it (im not exaggerating either as i actually measured it lol)
> ...


fuckin tape measure :idea:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

26ash_tt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Old People Dont get me started!
> ...


WHAT? Learn the forum names, failing that, just try and read :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> 26ash_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


Same goes - 
WHAT? Learn the forum names, failing that, just try and read :roll:

Th I might give you some sypathy for just presuming the person before you got it right :roll:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Okay I know the original poster has come across as a bit of a helmet but Im going to throw this idea out there:

If the person in the shed saw a nice car which had obviously been parked on its own because the owner doesnt like jamming it into a small space between other cars, then i think its fair to assume that the person driving the shed deliberately parked next to the TT and as close as possible just to wind up the TT owner. perhaps the driver of the shed was also a 'helmet'.

It would appear that what we have here is a case of two helmets thrown together by fate?

Ahem, sorry i just felt like chipping in. I'll get me coat


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

And perhaps the owner of the shed climbed out the other side of their car and actually came nowhere near the TT... Seeing as there was only a (confirmed, using short measuring tool) 4 inch gap, and the average car door is more than 4 inches thick, I think it's very likely the shed driver had no intention of getting out on that side.

They were probably pretty surprised to come back and find some weapon had keyed their car.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> 26ash_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


that was a joke i wasn't confusing you with the original poster, i presume the person after me got it :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I bet your the kind of twat that parks diagonally across 2 spaces as well, imagine the frustration lol, knob jockey :twisted:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

[/quote]

that was a joke i wasn't confusing you with the original poster, i presume the person after me got it :roll:[/quote]

Yep definately came across as a joke to me.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, Il get my coat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> I bet your the kind of twat that parks diagonally across 2 spaces as well, imagine the frustration lol, knob jockey :twisted:


No, that would be me:
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=1915


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: Never seen it done diagonally before


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dash said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > I bet your the kind of twat that parks diagonally across 2 spaces as well, imagine the frustration lol, knob jockey :twisted:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

True story !!!!
leaving Teweksbury last wednesday morning, still a lot of snow and ice around, i noticed that the rear tray was hanging down a bit so decided to sort it before hedin for the motorway to go home, not wanting to get toooo dirty and wet with lying under the car i looked around town and found a couple of good bits of cardboard and headed for morrisons car park and found a decent bit of pavement right out of the way of everybody and reversed the rear wheel up onto it , spread the cardboard on the snow, crawled under and effected a repair on the tray pin,, just as i was coming back out, in comes this little white van and parks the obligitory 4 " from the rear bumper !!!,, so i says to the 6 ' son of farmer prick , " can you not park somewhere else as i am trying to fix something and may need to reverse off this pavement "..fairly mannerly and reasonable i thought,,, noooo , not this prick,, " i'll fkn park any fkin place i fkn want to etc etc !!! ",, so proceeded with the normal " fk you, no fk you, no fk you etc " and he eventually fkd off for his loaf of white bread and his copy of the "Sun ", after that the day went smoothlly !!!!!


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had my fair share of people banging there doors into mine and I'm happy to give them an earfull..however the most annoying thing I've had recently is an old dear with two Westies who likes to let her darlings piss on my wheels..Mrs "pissonmywheels "
...Also an old guy who lets his Labrador do the same ..confronted him one day and all I got was " i've never seen him do it" Doh! He's got it on a lead ..must be able to see.....


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps he's registered blind :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

roddy said:


> True story !!!!
> leaving Teweksbury last wednesday morning, still a lot of snow and ice around, i noticed that the rear tray was hanging down a bit so decided to sort it before hedin for the motorway to go home, not wanting to get toooo dirty and wet with lying under the car i looked around town and found a couple of good bits of cardboard and headed for morrisons car park and found a decent bit of pavement right out of the way of everybody and reversed the rear wheel up onto it , spread the cardboard on the snow, crawled under and effected a repair on the tray pin,, just as i was coming back out, in comes this little white van and parks the obligitory 4 " from the rear bumper !!!,, so i says to the 6 ' son of farmer prick , " can you not park somewhere else as i am trying to fix something and may need to reverse off this pavement "..fairly mannerly and reasonable i thought,,, noooo , not this prick,, " i'll fkn park any fkin place i fkn want to etc etc !!! ",, so proceeded with the normal " fk you, no fk you, no fk you etc " and he eventually fkd off for his loaf of white bread and his copy of the "Sun ", after that the day went smoothlly !!!!!


You get that around the Forest Roddy... best way around the Forest is quickly. :wink:


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Perhaps he's registered blind :wink: :lol:


Well if he is at least he's got a sense of humour !


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

roddy said:


> True story !!!!
> leaving Teweksbury last wednesday morning, still a lot of snow and ice around, i noticed that the rear tray was hanging down a bit so decided to sort it before hedin for the motorway to go home, not wanting to get toooo dirty and wet with lying under the car i looked around town and found a couple of good bits of cardboard and headed for morrisons car park and found a decent bit of pavement right out of the way of everybody and reversed the rear wheel up onto it , spread the cardboard on the snow, crawled under and effected a repair on the tray pin,, just as i was coming back out, in comes this little white van and parks the obligitory 4 " from the rear bumper !!!,, so i says to the 6 ' son of farmer prick , " can you not park somewhere else as i am trying to fix something and may need to reverse off this pavement "..fairly mannerly and reasonable i thought,,, noooo , not this prick,, " i'll fkn park any fkin place i fkn want to etc etc !!! ",, so proceeded with the normal " fk you, no fk you, no fk you etc " and he eventually fkd off for his loaf of white bread and his copy of the "Sun ", after that the day went smoothlly !!!!!


You are an angry man roddy, cant be doing a lot for your blood pressure :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> True story !!!!
> leaving Teweksbury last wednesday morning, still a lot of snow and ice around, i noticed that the rear tray was hanging down a bit so decided to sort it before hedin for the motorway to go home, not wanting to get toooo dirty and wet with lying under the car i looked around town and found a couple of good bits of cardboard and headed for morrisons car park and found a decent bit of pavement right out of the way of everybody and reversed the rear wheel up onto it , spread the cardboard on the snow, crawled under and effected a repair on the tray pin,, just as i was coming back out, in comes this little white van and parks the obligitory 4 " from the rear bumper !!!,, so i says to the 6 ' son of farmer prick , " can you not park somewhere else as i am trying to fix something and may need to reverse off this pavement "..fairly mannerly and reasonable i thought,,, noooo , not this prick,, " i'll fkn park any fkin place i fkn want to etc etc !!! ",, so proceeded with the normal " fk you, no fk you, no fk you etc " and he eventually fkd off for his loaf of white bread and his copy of the "Sun ", after that the day went smoothlly !!!!!


This is mad, I live near teweksbury and work in Glasgow alot and you seem other way around!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

usual route takes 20mins to do, granny did 30 all the way + 10 on bends 50+ cars stuck behind them, couldnt help but tell them to get the fuck off the road @ the roundabout.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

> usual route takes 20mins to do, granny did 30 all the way + 10 on bends 50+ cars stuck behind them,


The thing to do there is stick this on the stereo....






...and call yourself "Rubber Duck".


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Snake TT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > True story !!!!
> ...


well you are right there matey, ,, well almost,,,,   ,,, i WAS angry, that is why i posted on the " flame room " !!!!! ,, :lol: :lol: ,,,,, tho thankfully i calmed down right away as i pulled out onto the M5 heddin for the M6 with 300 super stress releiving TT miles ahead of me ..


----------

